# How long have you stayed on T3



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Debating if I should come off or stay on for my bulk

Was wondering how long have you stayed on T3 and what the recovery / rebound was like

cheers


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

I just came off a month ago and was on since January, had no rebound everything seems fine


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

ED all year every year


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I've came off 2 days ago after a good 4 - 5 months on.

Daily cardio and diet control should hopefully see no rebound.

Interested in others experiences.


----------



## BorntoLift (Nov 1, 2014)

Is it usefull if used only for 1 month at 50mg ed?

How much calories does it burn more / day if you eat at maintenance?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Was on since may last year till june this year around 50mcg to start to 100mcg for like 11 months , i have switched to 300mcg of t4 now and notice no difference other than flatness and sometimes palpations, i dropped it as i was having some hair loss issues and was working my way thorough anything it could be lol.

T3 can become quite addictive i found, worrying your metabolism will drop and mess up any plan, i find the t4 just as effective with no sides although my t4 is low anyway and 200mcg puts it mid range.


----------



## BorntoLift (Nov 1, 2014)

> Was on since may last year till june this year around 50mcg to start to 100mcg for like 11 months , i have switched to 300mcg of t4 now and notice no difference other than flatness and sometimes palpations, i dropped it as i was having some hair loss issues and was working my way thorough anything it could be lol.
> 
> T3 can become quite addictive i found, worrying your metabolism will drop and mess up any plan, i find the t4 just as effective with no sides although my t4 is low anyway and 200mcg puts it mid range.


is it really usefull for fat loss? worth the price/risks?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I think its useful at first mainly because you tend to eat the same meal plan you used before starting t3, you will become more Hungary and probably eat more eventually evening out the metabolism boosting benefits, if you can control your diet its a handy tool to push a stalled diet without cutting calories further, it certainly wont start melting fat while you dont notice being hungry because you will.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ran it for 4 months pharma and hacks at 50mcg.

Came off, tried to control diet but failed lol but still didn't really notice any rebound


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

> Was on since may last year till june this year around 50mcg to start to 100mcg for like 11 months , i have switched to 300mcg of t4 now and notice no difference other than flatness and sometimes palpations, i dropped it as i was having some hair loss issues and was working my way thorough anything it could be lol.
> 
> T3 can become quite addictive i found, worrying your metabolism will drop and mess up any plan, i find the t4 just as effective with no sides although my t4 is low anyway and 200mcg puts it mid range.


are t3 and t4 at that dose comparable?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> are t3 and t4 at that dose comparable?


Around 1-3 ratio t3/t4 is stated , t4 is pretty effective IMO and dosent seem to give the sides t3 does for me, but i mainly ran 100mcg t3 so going off the stated ratio im on 75mcg give or take, any natural hyper thyroid has a production of to much thyroxine (t4), of course t3 is easier to dose and straight to the point without a conversion having to take place.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks to all for your input


----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

im just coming off 3 weeks. i love it and if there isn't any rebound i will consider long term


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Be careful pharma 50mcg made suddenly drop too much..made.me flat as a pancake as I was pushing the fatloss towards a holiday when I dropped the carbs and stupidly the fats aswell. Anything more tan 50mcg I lose muscle....but my.top limit is 500mg a weekend of gear.

I'm trying again by adding 25mcg with 500mg test and eca and upping HIT cardio and not drastically altering my food...let's see but fatloss is very noticeable.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Super -ingh said:


> Be careful pharma 50mcg made suddenly drop too much..made.me flat as a pancake as I was pushing the fatloss towards a holiday when I dropped the carbs and stupidly the fats aswell. Anything more tan 50mcg I lose muscle....but my.top limit is 500mg a weekend of gear.
> 
> I'm trying again by adding 25mcg with 500mg test and eca and upping HIT cardio and not drastically altering my food...let's see but fatloss is very noticeable.


thanks for the heads up, i was planning on going in at 50mcg

got 200 tiromel tabs

saving them until early 2016 be the first time running the stuff

ill probably use it alongside TTM so hopefully i shouldnt flatten out too much


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Have been on t3 for most of this year,

Last few months running at 100mcg, alongside a lot of slin.

Playing around with a few things.

Namely being high dose slin and high dose t3 to recomp-worked pretty well.

But if I didn't have high dose slin/carbs with that dose t3 i would be incredibly flat.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

swole troll said:


> thanks for the heads up, i was planning on going in at 50mcg
> 
> got 200 tiromel tabs
> 
> ...


I only do 12.5 eod otherwise it's eating me alive but I only do clean bulk...


----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

lot of people say t3 is dangerous and you dont even need it. I think its bullshit and is one of the best drugs to cut


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> I only do 12.5 eod otherwise it's eating me alive but I only do clean bulk...


im glad i kept an eye on this thread

i dont know a great deal about T3 but from what i found i thought i was going in at a conservative dose by starting out at 50mcg ED

im not starting it up until next year as i can shed plenty more body fat without assistance but ill be sure to start at a low dose and work up when i do


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

swole troll said:


> im glad i kept an eye on this thread
> 
> i dont know a great deal about T3 but from what i found i thought i was going in at a conservative dose by starting out at 50mcg ED
> 
> im not starting it up until next year as i can shed plenty more body fat without assistance but ill be sure to start at a low dose and work up when i do


& it's pretty important to keep an eye on fat loss otherwise you might end up with loose skin especially around waist



swole troll said:


> im glad i kept an eye on this thread
> 
> i dont know a great deal about T3 but from what i found i thought i was going in at a conservative dose by starting out at 50mcg ED
> 
> im not starting it up until next year as i can shed plenty more body fat without assistance but ill be sure to start at a low dose and work up when i do


& it's pretty important to keep an eye on fat loss otherwise you might end up with loose skin especially around waist


----------

